# Call the Governor!



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Call the Governor! 

__________________________________________________________

As you know, the NJOA fights for our freedoms to fish, hunt and practice conservation in NJ. The uniting of anglers and hunters has helped us to to impress upon our state legislators that we are a a formidable voting bloc. We have the opportunity to act as one on a bill that is awaiting the Governor's signature.

I have heard that the animal rights community is flooding the Governor's office with phone calls to prevent the bow perimeter bill from becoming law. Apparently, they are providing false and misleading information in an attempt to create public hysteria.

Even if you have sent an email or letter in support of the bill please call the Governor's office and let them know you want the bow perimeter bill signed into law. 


Call: 609-292-6000


All you need to say is, "Please sign the bow perimeter bill into law."

It will take less than 30 seconds of your time to support a bill that is good public policy. It is designed to safely improve deer management, which will reduce car/deer accidents, minimize the risk of Lyme disease transmission, and improve the health of our forests while helping people to feed their families. 

__________________________________________________________________________





Thanks to all of you for your support. A united group of +800,000 anglers, hunters and conservationists have proven they can make a difference!









------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Anthony P. Mauro, Sr 

Chair

NewJersey Outdoor Alliance 

New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation

New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 





Join the NJOA, "Help us to help you ensure your outdoor freedoms!"____









JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html











Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Anthony Mauro


----------

